# [yahoo swf] impossibilite d'envoyer une piece jointe[resolu]

## bdouxx

bonjour

Je tente d'envoyer des pièces jointes via yahoo ( avec firefox ou chromium), ca ne semble pas m'arriver souvent car je viens seulement de me rendre compte que cela ne fonctionne pas...

A la place de l'endroit ou se trouve normalement "inserer un piece jointe" ou un truc du genre, j'ai un rectangle blanc

après un clique droit dessus j'ai diverses informations dont:

```
Root sWF version : SWF 10

URL: http://fr.mg40.mail.yahoo.com/neo/assets/swf/uploader.swf

VM version: SWF 10
```

Ma version de gnash 

```
# eix -s gnash

[I] www-plugins/gnash

     Available versions:  0.8.8!t (~)0.8.9!t {+agg aqua cairo cygnal dbus doc fbcon +ffmpeg gnome gstreamer gtk kde kdeenablefinal lirc mysql +nls nsplugin opengl openvg python (+)sdl (+)sdl-sound ssh ssl test vaapi video_cards_intel xv}                                                   

     Installed versions:  0.8.9!t(22:38:18 29/08/2011)(agg cairo dbus ffmpeg gtk kde mysql nls nsplugin opengl python sdl sdl-sound ssl -aqua -cygnal -doc -fbcon -gnome -gstreamer -kdeenablefinal -lirc -openvg -ssh -test -vaapi)                                                            

     Homepage:            http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/

     Description:         GNU Flash movie player that supports many SWF v7,8,9 features
```

En allant à l'instant sur le site de gnash, je viens de me rendre compte que:

 *Quote:*   

> SWF v10 is not supported by GNU Gnash.

 

Ca doit être pour ca que ca ne fonctionne pas( ni sur dailymotion)....

Comme dirait Sophie Pétoncule: "j'fais quoi maintenant?"

Je suis obligé de repasser a adobe-flash et nspluginwrapper?Mon pc est en 64bits...

Il y a un truc "mieux" que gnash? 

Vous faites comment vous?Last edited by bdouxx on Tue Aug 30, 2011 5:37 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## guilc

 *bdouxx wrote:*   

> Je suis obligé de repasser a adobe-flash

 

Oui. C'est la seule alternative potable pour utiliser du flash.

 *Quote:*   

> et nspluginwrapper?Mon pc est en 64bits...

 

Non, flash 11 existe en natif 64bits (version ~arch). Plus besoin de nspluginwrapper !

 *Quote:*   

> Il y a un truc "mieux" que gnash? 
> 
> Vous faites comment vous?

 

Bah adobe flash, avec le plugin flashblock pour n'activer flash que là ou je le souhaite

----------

## bdouxx

cool, merci.

Ca  a fonctionné...

A ma décharge on va dire que la version 11.0.1.60_beta201108082 est récente...

J'utilise bien sur flashblock aussi.

----------

